# MYG - Mutiny Gold



## yogi-in-oz (11 July 2006)

Hi folks,

MYG ..... started out poorly, but fully expect some 
increased interest, late on Friday 14072006 and more
next week, as well ..... 

Other key dates for MYG may be:

17-18072006 ... 3 time cycles here - minor and positive news?

     20072006 ..... positive spotlight on MYG


09-11082006 ..... 2 cycles ... significant and positive news???

     21082006 ..... minor cycle

25-28082006 ..... minor cycle


04-05092006 ... 2 cycles ... positive  news/moves ... 
                       .....  finance-related???

     11092006 ..... positive news???

     21092006 ..... positive cycle.

     28092006 ..... positive and finance-related cycle???


2909-02102006 ..... negative news expected here.

Expect most of October 2006 to be a negative month for MYG,
before a strong November, particularly between 10-22 November 2006.

December 2006 and January 2007 will likely be more 
negative months for MYG.

So overall, MYG looks quite positive from now, until the
end of September 2006. 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## stiger (12 July 2006)

YOGI I have a question for you ,have you ever got it absolutely wrong on a stock and if so which one?  PS,  You have got this one right. Cheers Stiger{Big fan}


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 July 2006)

Absolutely Stiger,

..... win/loss ratio IS high, but sometimes those losers 
have a sting in their tail, like MXO in Indonesia, despite
apparently good fundamentals, it all fell apart ..... .

happy days

  yogi


----------



## pixel (22 July 2010)

Interesting announcement: 
Gullewa Acquisition
This could become a Company Maker; will be interesting to see whether the market picks up when MYG resumes trading today. Volume hasn't been earth-shattering after the recent spikes.
(I hold MYG and MYGO)


----------



## prawn_86 (22 July 2010)

Buying into a WA goldfields operation with about 600k ounces already proven. I like how they state that 'studies indicate it should be profitable', one would hope so, that's why people buy shares in a company...


----------



## pixel (23 July 2010)

Today's Gullewa Presentation explains a few more details.
"Exploration to be financed from mining profits" it says; but do they have enough cash to finance mining? One would hope that the promised rights issue keeps holders happy and doesn't cause too much dilution.


----------



## pixel (20 November 2010)

Recently announced assay results have surprised even the optimists. And 30 assays are still in the lab, plus a number of "smeared" samples that will be rerun. Consequently, price reaction has been fast and furious; watch closely for further updates; an initial resource estimate is due by mid December (obviously it's THIS coming month, not 2011, which everyone would have recognised as a typo.)




Disclosure: After two dozen swing trades, I still hold MYG, MYGO, and MYGOA. Most free carried.


----------



## burglar (3 December 2010)

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101202/pdf/31vblcntbzzd4s.pdf

Hey Pixie,

You got to be happy with that! 

Cheers, 
burglar


----------



## pixel (3 December 2010)

burglar said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101202/pdf/31vblcntbzzd4s.pdf
> 
> Hey Pixie,
> 
> ...




You bet. Looks purrrr-fect 
I've already sent off my small donation to the spp by BPay.
What did they say: payback within 8 months? I'd like to see that.


----------



## pixel (18 December 2010)

I'm quite surprised, how well MYG is still supported at almost twice the spp strike of 8c.
Maybe holders were concerned that their application would be scaled back? I hope they're wrong


----------



## pixel (7 June 2011)

Launched today a new-look website; the URL is still the old one: http://www.mutinygold.com.au/

John Greeve must feel a bit like the late Big Kev: "I'm excited!"
Sadly, that's more than we holders can say about the share price


----------



## pixel (30 December 2011)

Looks like better times ahead. I hope the trend continues into January, to vindicate my pick in the January comp. Had it waited just one more day, I would've had an even better start.


----------



## Crom (30 December 2011)

Hence why I picked it in Dec Pixel!

All the best in Jan mate.  A great stock fundamentaly and also technically at the moment.  

Crom


----------



## springhill (29 June 2012)

Is anybody watching/still involved with MYG.
Not a company that fits my style, but noticed the trading halt today prior to the BFS for Deflector.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120628/pdf/4273hx0d02zxdk.pdf

Last few announcements regarding Deflector.

Mutiny Gold Announces Maiden High Grade Ore Reserves for Deflector
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120612/pdf/426rywxq4xqf2g.pdf

• Deflector ‘Life of Mine’ production plan of 450,000 ounces gold equivalent
• Includes Ore Reserves of 332,000 ounces gold equivalent
• Major upside pending as latest drill results (announced 27 April and 21 May) are not included
in resource - reserve statement.
• Solid BFS nearing completion with expected 7 year Mine life

Re: announcement May 21
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120521/pdf/426ckwtccylw0g.pdf

• Bonanza Drill results extend and expand the Deflector Deposit mineralisation
• Deflector mineralisation now extended down dip, following the successful on surface testing to the north
• Reported results will have positive implications for project economics and potential mine life, as well as contributing to Mineral Resource upgrade for Deflector expected in Q3 2012
• Results include:
 2m @ 57.1/t gold and 0.2% copper from 92m in 12DRC107
 5m @ 41.8g/t gold and 0.3% copper from 218m in 12DD071
 4m @ 30.7g/t gold and 0.9% copper from 146m in 12DD070
 5m @ 23.9g/t gold and 0.5% copper from 162m in 12DD075
• Mutiny now accelerating future drill program planning

Re: announcement April 27
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120427/pdf/425w004j4nm9zf.pdf

• Latest results extend mineralisation with wide, high grade intersections to the north of its Deflector Deposit.
• Best results from Surface Central Lode include:
 11m @ 14.40g/t Au and 0.2% Cu from 54m in 12DRC102;
 4m @ 10.23g/t Au and 0.3% Cu from 75m in 12DRC100;
 6m @ 4.45g/t Au and 0.2% Cu from 40m in 12DRC097;
• Deeper drilling results to extend underground resources to the south.
• Results positive for Economics of Definitive Feasibility Study.
• Revised Resource Estimate expected to be released in June Quarter.

Latest company presentation here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120522/pdf/426dqtcqb6748p.pdf

Anyone more informed than I care to go into further detail on MYG?


----------



## pixel (6 August 2012)

I am still holding an interest in MYG, including options OA and OB.
Currently, there may be "sexier" goldies, but that's not necessarily a bad thing - allows me to add 




A break above 9c would throw "me" among the pigeons :


----------



## Crom (7 August 2012)

I am also very happy with MYG, and like Pixel, have been adding to my position on weakness.

Mangement are ticking every box on the way to production and there does not seem any need for a Cap raising.

Unlike Pixel I think this is a very sexie Goldie!

It has also won me a first and a second in the tipping comp, with more medals to come.  That's GOLD medals of course!


----------



## pixel (9 August 2012)

Crom said:


> I am also very happy with MYG, and like Pixel, have been adding to my position on weakness.
> 
> Mangement are ticking every box on the way to production and there does not seem any need for a Cap raising.
> 
> ...




LOL Crom :

I'd find it much sexier if it could get above 9c, or 10 would be even better.
So far, supply is coming in just a tick below the break level at the third Pivot resistance...


----------



## pixel (10 August 2012)

This morning's announcement ought to do enough: 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01321881


----------



## pixel (19 November 2012)

I am always a- and be-mused by the rubbish that's spouted in certain quarters; e.g. the current furor at HC. Ignoring the obvious stupidity of slander in need of moderating, I noticed one chap questioning why MYGOA was bought at 5.5 when the heads dropped below 10c. Like "derrr!" - haven't they ever seen a model of option pricing? Seems to be all Greek to them 

Anyway, I'm holding both heads and options, bought over time when I've traded the swings. When I'm "on a good thing", I tend to take only part of the profit and stash a few away. Over time, the profits taken will exceed the cost base of the remaining holding by a fair multiple. So what, if I could have sold the lot recently at 13c? Maybe the double top does play out and lets me get back in at 7c. But how many could I reasonably expect to buy at that price, assuming it ever got there? I don't trade with Harry Hindsighter.


----------



## Crom (22 November 2012)

I'm holding also, and a fair amount.

I note Warwick Grigor has a sell on it, prefering to stay on the sidelines still they start producing.

I do not agree as things can move quickly in the junior gold sector with Chinese interest.

It is the posibility of takeover that worries me though at these depressed prices, as the suitor feigns generosity in offering a 25% premium which still leaves it a long way short of fair value.

Anyway, I like the project and happy to hold.

I note also that the West Australian newspaper has a story on MYG looking to take legal action on certain online cuprits.  Hot copper makes the news, but not how it would no doubt like!


----------



## piggybank (23 October 2014)

The remainder of the article can be found by copying the link and putting in your address box.


​


----------



## pixel (23 October 2014)

Thanks PB;
in the meantime, MYG has called a trading halt, today extended to suspension, pending a potential "corporate combination". As DRM issued a similarly worded request for a Halt, it is probably fair to anticipate some kind of a merger. "Watch this space."

PS: Since Ausdrill has taken the lead on the board, I've again built up a good-sized position. Glad I did


----------



## pixel (29 October 2014)

It seems the Market is less than impressed by the merger/ take-over deal. Both have been savagely punished.
But if one wanted to get into DRM, 9.5 MYG for one DRM means, buying MYG would be the better deal.
At 4c, 9.5 MYG cost 38c whereas DRM is currently trading at 42c.


----------



## System (17 February 2015)

On February 16th, 2015, Mutiny Gold Limited (MYG) was removed from the ASX's official list following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by Doray Minerals Limited (DRM) under its takeover offer announced October 28th, 2014.


----------

